# Animal abuse



## smoke king (Sep 22, 2008)

With so many animal lovers on DC (myself being one as many of you well know) this story broke in our local (Omaha) paper today

Man Beats Dog To Death With Golf Club - Omaha News Story - KETV Omaha

I know I promised to keep my threads light for awhile, but this one makes my blood boil!! We accept pets into our lives, like our spouses and SO's for _better or worse_.

Personally, I would like to beat this   with a golf club. You know, I would have, as I know many of you would, taken this little pup into my home in a second!!

What the  is wrong with people. I hope he feels like a "big man" now. I also hope theres a special place in  for people like him.

Admins-If this is too strong, feel free to remove it and I sincerely  apologize. Needlessly hurting a defensless animal that doesn't know any better is a hot button issue with me!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 22, 2008)

as well it should be.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 22, 2008)

I feel for you smoke and side with you, but won't click on that link.
There's far too much abuse going on everywhere with anything to read about every case. Too depressing to know the details....


----------



## smoke king (Sep 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I feel for you smoke and side with you, but won't click on that link.
> There's far too much abuse going on everywhere with anything to read about every case. Too depressing to know the details....


 

Pacanis, I completely understand. If I hadn't already heard the story on the evening news, I wouldn't click on it either.

Not to sound "weak" or "soft", but this stuff absolutely breaks my heart.


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2008)

i haven't teared for awhile, but my chest aches from sadness. sweet Jesus... an animal...
i can't wait to see my babies sunday. my meower & my quiet-guy!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I feel for you smoke and side with you, but won't click on that link.
> There's far too much abuse going on everywhere with anything to read about every case. Too depressing to know the details....


 
I too am one who can't always handle all the horrifying details. Especailly when it comes to animals and children. My one cat was abused and she has the scars to show for it. She has trust issues and I'm the third and final person to adopt her. I must be doing something right because her and I are inseparable. She follows me from one end of the house to the other. Whenever I sit down she won't climb up on my lap or let me hold her, but she lays right up against me. She has to be touching me whenever possible.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 23, 2008)

That's horrible. Just because it was barking too, wow. If someone doesn't like barking, they shouldn't get a dog, especially a small yappy one.  It says he only hit it once and that it wasn't awake after that, so I'd like to think it didn't suffer.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a 3 wood I wouldnt mind using on this scum bag.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 23, 2008)

I won't click on the link.  It upsets me too much to even think of rotten people who hurt animals.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 23, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Pacanis, I completely understand. If I hadn't already heard the story on the evening news, I wouldn't click on it either.
> 
> Not to sound "weak" or "soft", but this stuff absolutely breaks my heart.


 
smoke king, you are not weak or soft,  you are a kind human being.


----------



## Tr0piCh3f (Sep 23, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> smoke king, you are not weak or soft,  you are a kind human being.


I could happily show him both weak and soft. I have a serious problem with cowards resorting to abusing defenseless animals to boost a clearly fragile ego!

Perhaps he needs some Enzyte?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't pull up the link either. There's bad out there I know of & alot I don't. Just the thought has me in knots. Did someone say - get it back 10 fold?


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry. I won't and can't read the link. Does it makes sense to say I want to be an Animal Abuser Abuser ????


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Nope, I can't read it. Just the title makes me want to strangle the person and as you said, beat him with the golf club!!


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I got a 3 wood I wouldnt mind using on this scum bag.


Wanna borrow my metal wood?


----------



## smoke king (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry everyone-I didn't mean to upset you with this. Its just that when this sort of thing happens, it usually gets buried in the back pages of the newspaper where its quickly forgotten.

I just wanted as many people as possible to know this 's name, and to see him for what he truly is.

Again, If I upset any of you, I sincerely apologize.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 23, 2008)

If you dont mind.  ill clean it when im done.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 23, 2008)

I raise and did breed rat terriers, so I almost became physically ill when I read that.  They are the best dogs and if it was barking, it was more than likely trying to warn that man about something. I cannot begin to understand the behavior of people that I read about everyday.


----------



## sattie (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, there was not much to the story... short and to the point. I can not tolerate any type of animal cruelty. It pains me to walk by these homes that keep their dogs in the backyard day in and out with the only attention that they may get is when the food or water comes. I have made a few friends walking to class everyday and I hope that my encounters with these animals helps their day as much as mine.

On the way to class, there is a beautiful doberman that comes to greet me at the fence. I always pet and talk to him on the way there and back. I think he waits for me. Then there is a neighborhood dog named Callie that is a treat to encounter as well. Just a fun, happy dog. Someone takes care of her, yet to figure out who tho!  Also the blood hounds that squish their heads through the slats of the fence to say "hello" to me.  OH, can't forget the pair of boxers that love to bark at me.  There there are these two german shepards that are locked away in a kennel away from the house.  They are in that thing all the time.... now that irritates the crap out of me!!!!

People who commit crimes againsts animals truly have some issues to be addressed and need help. I can't stand the thought of animals being hurt or abused and often times I stand out side and listen to all the animals crying out and my heart gets heavy. I know there are soooo many animals out there suffering and I wish there is more that I could do.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 23, 2008)

I also did not read link but I would like to give this man a beating. I will never ever understand what makes people like that do what they do. As I have said many times is I ever caught someone doing this I have a lot of pent up anger at these kind of people and would unleash it all to that person.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 23, 2008)

_I read the link and it stated that the man hit the rat terrier on the head with a golf club causing massive brain injury and rendering the dog unconcious immediately. The dog had to be put down. According to the article he only hit the dog once. I'm not condoning this horrendous act but he didn't "beat him to death" as in striking him many times causing the dog a lot of pain. I guess we can be thankful for that much. _

_The part that really broke my heart was that the scumbag was ticketed. TICKETED?? THAT'S IT?? The justice system in this country needs to be corrected. Far too many crimes against children and animals, the most helpless of all, are punished by no more than a slap on the wrist and a ticket. Give me a break._
_ AND...... if it will make you feel better take a look at this guy, we need more like him. _YouTube - Man Sings Puppies to Sleep


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Though I can't stand the abuse of animal, I have to say I was sited because some neighbor complained about my dog barking. Even thought there were other neighbors who came to my defence, I was given a ticket. I never found out who was that that complained, my dog never barked he was the sweetest thing in the world. I don't know what I would have done done if in fact he (the dog) would bark and would not stop. I would never do what that man did, but he was sorry. So give him a break.


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2008)

Charlie he got a break by only getting a ticket. He needs to be busted in the head with a club too


----------



## sattie (Sep 23, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Though I can't stand the abuse of animal, I have to say I was sited because some neighbor complained about my dog barking. Even thought there were other neighbors who came to my defence, I was given a ticket. I never found out who was that that complained, my dog never barked he was the sweetest thing in the world. I don't know what I would have done done if in fact he (the dog) would bark and would not stop. I would never do what that man did, but he was sorry. So give him a break.


 
See, the whole barking thing irks me too.  Dogs bark, that is what they do and how they communicate.  If you don't like barking, don't get a dog.  Now for the neighbors having to put of with a barking dog all night, I can understand their plight and I feel that the owners/neighbors need to work to gether to find a HUMANE solution.  (NO SHOCK COLLARS!!!)

Anyhow, I think it is funny they give you a ticket for the barking dog.  I guess it would be one thing if you were out there barking all night.  This backwards world we live in!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 23, 2008)

I see what you are saying, but it could have been a freak acident, really we do not know what hapened. i am not defending him, but we also should not condemn him.


----------



## sattie (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok... so I lose my mind for a second then whack my dog on the head and kill him. And I am remoresful. What if that had been a child???

I don't condemn him nor judge him, but I do feel that folks that will inflict harm on a dog or any animal just may have the tendency to do it to a person.

I agree that a ticket really does not send a message. It just covers up a bigger issue. Anyhow, CharlieD, not picking on you nor am I trying to be argumentative.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 23, 2008)

_Give him a break?  Are you kidding me?  He hit the dog on the head with a golf club hard enough to cause serious brain injury, so serious that the dog had to be put down.  I AM condemning him.  His temper is WAY out of control and he should have been given more than a ticket.   I owned and trained 4 dogs and never laid a hand on any of them.  EVER!  There are ways of making a dog stop barking without crushing it's skull.  _


----------



## smoke king (Sep 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> I do feel that folks that will inflict harm on a dog or any animal just may have the tendency to do it to a person.



Absolutely true Sattie-_provided_ that person is weak, defensless or otherwise unable to defend themselves. I can almost assure this is not the type of guy who will pick a fight with the biggest guy in the room. But, this is a free and open forum, and everyone is entitled to his or her opinion. But I cannot for the life of me think of any scenario that justifies this kind of brutality.

I *proudly* condemn him and only wish I were the judge at his trial.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 23, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Absolutely true Sattie-_provided_ that person is weak, defensless or otherwise unable to defend themselves. I can almost assure this is not the type of guy who will pick a fight with the biggest guy in the room. But, this is a free and open forum, and everyone is entitled to his or her opinion. But I cannot for the life of me think of any scenario that justifies this kind of brutality.
> 
> I *proudly* condemn him and only wish I were the judge at his trial.


 
 DITTO!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 23, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I got a 3 wood I wouldnt mind using on this scum bag.





GhettoRacingKid said:


> I got a 3 wood I wouldnt mind using on this scum bag.



After you done your share, let me borrow it.  I wouldn't even clean it before I took aim.  

I AM certainly grateful they are identifying these creeps and t hat they are letting the public know what these poor animals have to go through.  I wouldn't even want to waste my time to help him go through some kind of therapy.  What I would like t o know is why did he have the dog in the first place?  A dog has a life and how he tries to live it with someone who can't handle his own feelings should not be allowed to own anything, car, house, child, wife,  He should be put out to pasture so he could fend for himself and see if someone would consider adopting him with his kind of behavior?  I am grateful you shared this story with us.  Hopefully future dog owners will take note and control themselves.  Rather than using on the dog, hit themselves first and he will be able to not hear the dog barking.  Poor dog, didn't deserve this!  Imagine what he must have thoughts when the guy took aim at him?  I am getting myself worked up about some creep who isn't worth the scum of my shoes as you said.

Only my opinion.  Thanks for allowing me to say my piece.  May the dog rest in peace.


----------



## Toots (Sep 23, 2008)

How sad. Laws are not tuff enough on losers who do stuff like this. A similar event happened in KY last year and a neighbor TAPED the guy and called the cops. He was arrested and charged with animal abuse. As a result of the tape, KY legislators passed a law making it a FELONY to abuse animals. 

People who abuse animals have serious anger issues - beating an animal up is an indicator that the person is dangerous.

Personally, I'd like to beat the **** out of this miserable excuse for a human being. I hope people in his community shun him, if not worse.


----------



## mikki (Sep 23, 2008)

My 14 year old dog was abused from the time he was born until we got him at 6 months old. Couldn't figure out why he wouldn't go near hubby, then BIL told us him and his friend did mean things to him. call him to eat then hit him, when the litter was first born the tossed them towards a wall to see who could get the closest to the wall. 
Needless to say I did whack my BIL for what he did and even now sometimes if we have him for dinner, I'll put a plate in front of him and smack him in the head, then say just a reminder.
I hate people who hurt animals, they trust us.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Sorry everyone-I didn't mean to upset you with this. Its just that when this sort of thing happens, it usually gets buried in the back pages of the newspaper where its quickly forgotten.
> 
> I just wanted as many people as possible to know this 's name, and to see him for what he truly is.
> 
> Again, If I upset any of you, I sincerely apologize.


No need to apologize.  We made the decision whether to open the thread or the link, knowing it was going to make us mad.  I don't think anyone is mad at you--just at the fact that this idiot could do that to his dog, and the fact that he got off with nothing more than a ticket.  It took me a full day before I could even open the thread.  

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 23, 2008)

I've raised 3 dogs in my life and never hit them, never abused them, but i feel bad for the guy, I don't know why, I just do. Even a murderer plee insenity defence.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 23, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> I see what you are saying, but it could have been a freak acident, really we do not know what hapened. i am not defending him, but we also should not condemn him.



Actually, _*we do*_ know _*exactly*_ what happened. It has been well covered in the local news here for the past two days.

There was no underlying issue, no "mitigating" circumstances. This cowardly excuse of a man was upset with *his* dogs barking, so he crushed its skull with a golf club.

We can all be thankful one of his childrens crying, or his wifes nagging (no offense ladies) didn't set him off.

He deserves a break alright-across the back of _*his*_ skull


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 24, 2008)

I despise and abhor mistreatment of dogs, cats , any animal the the creator put on earth should be treated with respect.  I do not belong to PEATA but I strongly uphold what they are doing.  The man that beat his dog to death should be made to suffer some sort of physical punishment.  In days of old there was the stocks and numerous other forms of corporal punishment for just such cruel things done to animals


----------



## Lynd (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, the thread got a little heated. It's interesting to see people talking about beating/killing him for doing it to the dog. Eye for an eye? I guess it depends if you believe in corporal punishment or not.
I'd like to see him get a serious punishment at the very least, I can't believe he got away with a 'ticket'.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I'm sure at the very least he will be shunned by most of the town. I've heard of towns people refusing people like that service in the stores and restaurants etc. Every where he gos people will be whispering theres the guy that killed the little dog.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if people did that, have they even released his name though? You'd think they would, to at least shame him.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 24, 2008)

If you click the link it does give his name and age so they're not protecting him from society.  He received a citation but not being familiar with the laws of the area not sure what his punishment will be.  At least he admitted it and expressed remorse.  Some folks who mistreat animals will deny or defend their actions or try to shift the blame to another.  These are the really callous ones I'd like to get my hands on.  Sometimes, it's just an unfortunate set of circumstances.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 24, 2008)

jabbur said:


> He received a citation but not being familiar with the laws of the area not sure what his punishment will be..



The _maximum_ punishment he can receive is 6 mos in jail and/or 500.00$ fine.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

Lynd said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if people did that, have they even released his name though? You'd think they would, to at least shame him.


Not only did they release his name, they gave his home address.

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2008)

If something happens to him, he has a huge case against whom ever released his name. If I was him though, I'd move pretty fast.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 24, 2008)

Why would anyone not want to know what kind of abuse is taking place with animals?  They CANNOT speak for themselves especially when they are dead!  I personally want to know about this kind of abuse that is going on.  I still write congressman and say they are 'checking' into it!  You believe this?  How long does it take?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 24, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> If something happens to him, he has a huge case against whom ever released his name. I was him though I'd move pretty fast.


 

they do it out here on Long Island NY all the time.  name addres sometimes even appartment number if applicable.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 24, 2008)

Of course they will put out his name they do it for other crimes. I know in New Mexico they put animal abusers names on the news with film of starving animals etc..


----------



## Lynd (Sep 25, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Not only did they release his name, they gave his home address.
> 
> Barbara



Interesting, just saw that too. I hope no one tries to take the law into their own hands


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 25, 2008)

I apologize about bursting out like that yesterday.  I have to try to calm myself about people.  Just  when I think of someone doing this to a defenseless animal, it hurts.  The saying an 'eye for an eye'  What  about a golf club?  I cannot get this out of my head.  So many people are animal lovers and now I question whether they would do something like this?  Puts a fear in me.  Any kind of abuse is not necessary.  Take it from one who knows.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 25, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I apologize about bursting out like that yesterday.  I have to try to calm myself about people.  Just  when I think of someone doing this to a defenseless animal, it hurts.  The saying an 'eye for an eye'  What  about a golf club?  I cannot get this out of my head.  So many people are animal lovers and now I question whether they would do something like this?  Puts a fear in me.  Any kind of abuse is not necessary.  Take it from one who knows.




Nothing to apologize for ITK. Its an emotional issue with so many animal lovers here.

If anyone should apologize, its me (and I do) for starting the thread.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 25, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> If something happens to him, he has a huge case against whom ever released his name. If I was him though, I'd move pretty fast.


 
_Sorry Charlie but he has no case. This is a crime and it is a newsworthy item so therefore the media has as much right to post his name as they would any other criminal. He deserves what he gets. He needs to tame his temper. _


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 25, 2008)

Since they put out his name and address one could send him a letter telling him just excactly how you feel about him and what he did.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 25, 2008)

jabbur said:


> If you click the link it does give his name and age so they're not protecting him from society. He received a citation but not being familiar with the laws of the area not sure what his punishment will be. At least he admitted it and expressed remorse. Some folks who mistreat animals will deny or defend their actions or try to shift the blame to another. These are the really callous ones I'd like to get my hands on. Sometimes, it's just an unfortunate set of circumstances.


 
I could care less that he expressed remorse he did the crime and should pay the time. I think if you are capable of feeling remorse you wouldn't have done it it the first place. I have absolutely no sympathy for this guy just as he had none for the dog.If he has kids I can only imagine how they and their mother feel about him.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel this has run its course and nothing will be resolved.  There have been some pretty harsh things said here - some were removed.  I think it's time to let this thread go.


----------

